# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Column: Rode vlekjes op de eikel kan een schimmelinfectie zijn

## gerard1977

*Rode vlekjes op de eikel kan een schimmelinfectie zijn*

De schrik van iedere man. Je wordt wakker en ziet dat je rode vlekjes op de eikel en voorhuid hebt. Je denkt direct aan een SOA, maar is dat wel zo? De rode vlekjes kunnen veroorzaakt zijn door een schimmelinfectie. Dit komt door een verstoorde pH-waarde van de eikel. Je schaamt je er wel voor en dus is het de vraag wat je eraan kunt doen. Probeer de natuurazijn oplossing om van de rode vlekjes af te komen.

Je wordt ‘s ochtends wakker en gaat lekker douchen. Maar wat blijkt je hebt rode vlekjes op de eikel en onder de voorhuid. Het is duidelijk dat de schrik er goed in zit. Je schaamt je er ook wel een beetje voor en dus is het de vraag hoe je hiermee om moet gaan. Je wilt liever niet naar de huisarts maar moet wel zekerheid hebben omtrent wat dit is en wat je eraan kunt doen. De rode vlekjes kunnen een aanwijzing zijn dat de pH-waarde oftewel de zuurtegraad van de eikel is verstoord waardoor schimmel kan gaan groeien. Dit kan ook ontstaan na het hebben van onveilige seks. Met dit artikel krijg je inzicht in waarom de rode vlekjes zijn ontstaan, en wat je er met een huismiddeltje aan kunt doen. 

*Verstoorde zuurtegraad*

Het kan zijn dat je als man teveel met zeep schoonmaakt rondom de eikel. Zeep heeft gewoonlijk een hoge zuurtegraad waardoor je lichaamszuurtegraad verstoord raakt. Normaal heeft je lichaam namelijk een zuurtegraad of pH-waarde van rond de 5,5. Dit betekent dat je lichaam licht zuur is ten opzichte van een normale zuurtegraad van 7. Zuur zorgt er namelijk voor dat bacteriën in bedwang worden gehouden, danwel niet extreem op het lichaam voorkomen. Gebruik je echter een zeep waarvan de zuurtegraad 8 kan zijn, dan is het mogelijk dat je persoonlijke zuurtegraad plaatselijk verstoord raakt. Bij een verstoorde pH-waarde kunnen schimmels en bacteriën groeien. Een voorname plek waar schimmels kunnen groeien is onder de voorhuid waar het vochtig is. Schimmelgroei uit zich in rode vlekjes op de eikel en voorhuid. 

*Onveilige seks*

Een belangrijke oorzaak kan verder zijn dat er onveilige seks heeft plaatsgevonden met een persoon waarbij:
reeds een bacteriële-infectie of schimmelinfectie aanwezig is;
danwel er wordt anale seks bedreven.
Dat is het kenmerk van een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening oftewel een SOA. Maar een schimmelinfectie hoeft niet perse te betekenen dat je er niet snel vanaf kunt komen. Je kunt uiteraard naar de huisarts gaan, omdat deze je van goed advies kan voorzien. Je kunt ook het volgende huismiddeltje proberen om de bacterievorming tegen te gaan. Ook jij kunt zo van je rode vlekjes afkomen. 

*Een remedie met resultaat* 

Om van de rode vlekjes oftewel de schimmelinfectie af te komen bestaat er een huismiddeltje. In de keuken .../...

Lees hier verder over: * Rode vlekjes op de eikel kan een schimmelinfectie zijn*

----------

